# What do you make of this timing issue?



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

A couple months ago I got rid of the Holley carb that was on my 68 and replaced with a QJet. When I did that, I checked my timing to make sure all was dialed in, and it was about where I wanted it - 36 all in and ~15 at idle. I had made a big timing adjustment to 36/15 a few weeks before the new carb.

Last week, I did an oil change, replaced plugs and did a compression check - 185-190 all around. 

I put a timing light back on just to see make sure all was dialed in, and when I get the engine to around 2500, the light goes intermittent. I get a nice steady flash at idle and on up through 1000's, but then somewhere just north of 2k, the light starts going intermittent. 

I put the light on another car (68 chevelle 383 stroker) and I get a nice steady flash all the way up through the RPM range.

The engine doesn't sound unusual and runs pretty dang good. But now I'm thinking something is a miss.

Am I losing a cylinder at higher RPMS? I'm thinking I must not be firing right - should I be looking at a new distributor?

Also - I'm running an HEI distributor now...

What do you think??

Thanks for any insight...


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds like it is the timing light, since the engine is running fine. It could either be a pickup or power / ground specific to your car (since the other car worked). Have you tried a different timing light ?


----------

